# Windows Restarts During Installation



## ramdom123 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello

I am having problem with my Toshiba A05-s6837 when i try to install win7 86x it restarts. I have tried it dozen of times and no luck. I tried a new spare hard drive but same problem. Tried different windows 7 cd but still no luck. Please help me out i am stuck on this for couple days. 

Thanks


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Do you mean it does not boot to the DVD?


----------



## ramdom123 (Jan 6, 2011)

It boots the dvd and it completes "Windows is loading files" then i see "Setup is starting" which takes about 5-10min to finish. I then select my windows 7 86x then the i pick where to install windows. After that i see "Copying windows file" and it restarts sometimes it restarts before that.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm thinking you have a hardware problem. hitech, do you think so as well? If so, maybe we should have this moved.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

It should not take 5-10 minutes. Boot to dvd/language/repair your computer/use recovery tools/Windows Memory Diagnostics/click restart now and check for problems.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Daifne- Yes, It looks that way.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Which subforum would you suggest? I'm thinking Laptops, but it might be a hard drive issue?


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

I would suggest Laptops for overall support.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

I'll request the move.

Edit: Done.

Random123, 
You're in good hands. Good luck getting it solved.


----------



## ramdom123 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks guys

Ok i tried to install again and now after "copying windows file" the screen got weird. There was pink and white horizontal line all over the screen. I turned the laptop off and now it starts normal without the lines. 

I am pretty good at taking laptop apart so let me know if you want me to try something.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Unplug the main power, take the battery out and plug the main back in and try it. If no luck, will need to test the memory and hardrive.


----------



## ramdom123 (Jan 6, 2011)

Still no luck! I am now wiping the whole disk with UBCD and will see how the installation goes. BTW I have spare ram which I have installed on the laptop so i dont think its ram.


----------



## ramdom123 (Jan 6, 2011)

Did a full format and now it went till expanding file 47% and it restated


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

You need to do a memory test, one stick at a time. With this.
Memtest86 - Download Page


----------



## ramdom123 (Jan 6, 2011)

No error while testing the ram and btw I have spare ram which i tested with and same restart problem.


----------



## ramdom123 (Jan 6, 2011)

I think I solved the problem. I dissembled my laptop and removed everything WiFi, mouse pad, screen. The only thing i had convected was Keyboard, WGA, Cd, HDD. 

Can you let me know if i should put everything together at once or one at a time?


----------



## ramdom123 (Jan 6, 2011)

ok it still restarts without all the component but i managed to get the win7 installed. 
So do you guys think I need a new motherboard?


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Did you have any problems when vista was on it or did you just decide to put 7 on it? Does the laptop feel too warm? I would look for an air flow problem.


----------



## ramdom123 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes i had the same problem with vista and xp. I cleaned the dust out of the heat sink and the air coming out of it fell cool.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Check in bios if there is a setting to shut down or restart if system gets a certain temp.


----------



## ramdom123 (Jan 6, 2011)

there is no such setting in the bios


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

I believe you have an overheating problem. read this.
How do I clean my laptop?


----------



## ramdom123 (Jan 6, 2011)

I have i cleaned the whole laptop and I am on the motherboard level right now. Also the air flow is cool. Btw i just noticed i was using 64x vista before and I was installing 86x so could that be the problem?


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Should handle 86 and 64. look for dark spots on the motherboard.


----------



## ramdom123 (Jan 6, 2011)

No dark spots

I tested the laptop without the cable power jack (only battery) and the laptop was not restarting. 

When i tested with cable power jack and ac power adapter attached the laptop only stayed open till 5min and it restarted. 

Do you think something is wrong with the charging cable power jack?


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Some times you you have to go by process of elimination. I believe you are working hard on your problem. All I can say from here is to get another adapter.


----------

